# Betta without a heater? (and a few questions)



## Miza (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi!

So, I'm new here (stating the obvious  ). I've been reading several topics on this forum for the past day or two..So I decided to join (Lots of support by the looks of it).

I recently got my own betta (a blue male) , and I'm a complete newbie with taking care of one (It's in fact, the first pet I've ever had since I was around 6 or 7 years old. Back then, I also had my own bettas, two of them I think =p But that was too long ago to remember much).

Anyways, I was wondering...can they survive in cold water? Not like.._cold_ cold water. But like...below 65 degrees?

We're not doing that well on money, so we can't buy all the necessary equipment at once. I live in a place where it basically never gets cold at all, except during the early morning/late at night. But only slightly. But I read that betta's need a temperature of around 75-80 degrees, something like that. Will they certainly die if it's colder than that?

I came across an old topic where people said that they've owned bettas that have lived for years without a heater, and even in a small bowl. I've become so attached to him already, that I wouldn't want him to die so quickly  So I hope this is true, so that he may live long enough until I get him a proper setup home. As of right now, he's in a small bowl which..I absolutely hate (I regret not doing full research before getting him, but now I've read a lot on them). I was unsure since the moment we got him to have him live in such a small space. Even the lady from the store said it was fine, and had her own betta in a small bowl too o: But oh well, I'm definitely hoping to get him a slight upgrade within the next few days (I know that 3 or more gallons Is recommended, but I highly doubt my mother would want to get that much. But anything would be better than the plain tiny bowl he's in right now .-. )

He seems to be healthy so far. I do believe he was starting to get inflamed gills earlier, so I did a water change (Not a complete water change, I know that can shock them  ), and the redness on his gills seems to have disappeared. He eats, swims, and even flares normally. Although right now he does seem a bit inactive, and laying still at times (could be because he needs some sleep. But because I'm unsure of his water temperature, im almost worried sick right now, so I decided to come here. Could just be me being VERY paranoid though). Either that, or he's getting bored. Again, I'm hoping to get him a much better home very soon because I hate seeing him in that bowl with nothing to do ;-;

And another question. Is it normal for them to change color? When I got him..He was a lot lighter. A few hours later, he seemed a lot darker, especially his head andhis colors seemed a lot more vibrant. I did some research, and What I found was that lack of colors could mean stress? Being in such a tiny cup at the store, and then being moved to a much bigger space..I suppose that was a very welcome change for him. Although it has changed a couple of times again, especially during night, where he becomes light colored again. He had also gone light colored earlier after I had changed his water. Just want to be sure if it's just stress o:

And one last question.
Fin rot...I'm kinda suspecting he's getting it? I've seen pictures where on other bettas, the tips are becoming black or a very dark red. While with this guy, the tips of his tail/fins are a very faint red. When I got him, I thought it might've been coloration. But I just want to be sure.

Sorry for such a huge post. I'm a total newbie with this and need lots of help. Starting to worry maybe a little too much ;-;

Thanks ^^


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Way back - as a child and teenager, I had 4 betta fish that I kept in bowls without heaters before I knew better. One lived almost 3 years - 2 lived almost 4. *BUT.* They they may have *survived*, but they certainly did not *thrive*.

That said, 65 Degrees is honestly really cold for a betta. Even with my guys, my parents had the thermostat on a constant temperature all the time...which was probably around 75 at the lowest. He may be able to *temporarily* survive temperatures of 65 degrees. He may not.

The bigger problem is that it wouldn't be a stable temperature for him. A low temperature would be a lot of stress on him, but so would a constantly fluctuating one. The temperature itself may not kill him, but the stress would affect his immune system and make him more susceptible to sickness.

In all honestly, in the circumstances you're saying the heater would be one of the biggest additions to put in the tank as soon as possible. It's even more important than the filter is. Please get this for him ASAP.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

For the color changes, it depends on the color changes you're seeing. If you're seeing more vibrant color, he could be just "coloring up," which is common when they get into a better environment. It's also possible for a specific color type of betta to change colors completely (my guy is like this). If you can post pictures, that would help us tell you what you're looking at.

As for the health questions, please answer the questions below. A picture would really help us out here too.
Housing
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

Agreed that a heater should be your #1 priority for equipment. They may not die, but their quality of life in water that cold is not good. They will get sick more easily. The reason why you hear stories of people bettas living for years in unheated bowls is essentially because the cold slows their metabolism and arguably their life cycle down a lot. I like to think of it like when you put meat in a freezer, it lasts longer, but it's not really a good thing for a creature that's still alive.

And like what was stated before, the fluctuation in temperature won't do any good for his health either. 65 is just much too cold though.


----------



## BettaThugLife (Jan 9, 2015)

We have had betta's for about 10 years off and on, about 8 fish in total. Some lived as long as 2 years. It has only been our most recent fish we are using a heater for, and I regret not using one in the past. He is much more active and receptive to food and interaction than previous fish. I think heat is important. A bowl of cold water is not appropriate. Live and learn. Curious to see how long our heated fish (average tank temp: 80 degrees) thrives/lives.


----------



## Cotton19 (Nov 26, 2013)

Have to agree that the heater is more important than the tank upgrade or even the filter; during a hurricane-induced power outage a few years ago, I had no power/heat for 4 days, and low temps killed off two of the three oto catfish (cleaners) in his tank with him. While the betta survived and lived a lot longer, he looked catatonic when I checked in over those few days, which was definitely not his personality. The good news is that bettas are very durable, and once you upgrade him, he should be very thankful for it.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

I know how you feel, it's really hard when you realize all the costs there is to doing things the right way. I had been planning on getting a betta for a while and was trying to save money when a friend decided to go ahead and get me a betta - a sick one no less...

Even if you can get a 1-2g tank it would be good. Sometimes you can think outside the box and get something tank worthy for cheap. Like a 2g cookie jar! Just try to avoid tall things. Or you can get a kritter keeper, they go up to like 3-4g and are cheap. 

If you can, try to get an adjustable heater. Though they might be a little pricer, they are way more reliable than a mini non-adjustable. You can safely do a 25w in a small tank. A lot of people like Hydor Theos, they are inexpensive and (somewhat IMHO) reliable. You can find them online easily.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

^+1 Tress. I'd actually rate a larger tank (if yours is super small) and a heater at about equal importance. With a super small tank, you need to be doing daily water changes until he's in a larger tank. This is a lot of work for you and a lot of stress for your fish.

They have some kits that have a filter and tank for under $25, or walmart even sells larger bowls (at least 1.5Gal) super cheap. A 3 gallon critter keeper would be even better, and is pretty inexpensive.

You can get a hydor theo fairly inexpensively online.


----------



## Miza (Jan 9, 2015)

So many replies, thanks guys! 

Just to clarify..65 degrees is just a wild guess. Could be more, could be less (hopefully not). Coudlnt find our thermometer..Will have to get one as well. For now I just dip my finger in instead. Doesnt feel very warm o:

But anyways, yeah I guess I'll have to worry more about the heater then o: And also a tank. That is a must have for the little guy 

Already talked it out with my mom, who seems skeptical about investing so much on him xD But otherwise, she agreed on the tank and heater. So I'll have to get him a 1 or 2 gallon tank for the time being. Sadly nothing fancy, or huge like other tanks but...Again, still. Anythings better than the tiny bowl he's in right now  I'll see if later on I can get him an even bigger tank.

I'm still pretty new to all this though, so I'll have to do some research on the heaters o: 

Another question, aside from a properly sized tank and a heater, What else is most important to buy? I'll leave what doesn't matter as much for last, since I cant buy everything at once


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

#1 - Water conditioner (Prime would be best, but if nothing else API Stress coat is ok in a pinch)
#2 - Decor. You can get terracotta flower pots (unpainted) for cheap as hides at the dollar store. Just stick some filter sponge in the bottom hole or carefully break it bigger and file all the rough parts. And get a silk plant or two. Some stores sell them in packs of 3. Avoid plastic ones. You can also get some glass stones or rocks at a dollar store. Or you can do a bare bottom tank.

Thats all I can think of at this moment..


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I agree on stress coat make sure it has a plus on it tho and prime is good too aq salt and water testing kit


----------



## Little Zoom and Lady Iris (Nov 22, 2014)

I agree with the other members, I understand being on a tight budget, while trying to do what is best for your betta. It's a crying shame that pet shops sell them as "low cost", "low maintenance," pets.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Water testing kits are expensive and not a must for beginners. What he needs right now is a little tank (even just a 1 or 2 gallon bowl, no smaller) and a heater and a little bottle of water conditioner. That will be enough to keep him alive.

The DIY thread in the Betta Accessories section can help you make decor on the cheap.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

+1 on bigger tank and heater. 

Thermometer is a must, and water conditioner. I use Prime. My friends use TopFin that also binds ammonia to a less harmful molecule. Silk plants or live plants. If you have craft mesh you can make him a tube that will float at the top of the tank. I melted the mesh in a tube form using a candle and it worked well. That will do for a hide, otherwise terra cotta pots (unpainted) work well. Petco also sells flower ball hides and this broken vase thing that works well. For a smaller tank though (1-2 g) a small terra cotta pot will work better just make sure to block the bottom hole or as someone else said carefully make it bigger and file the rough spots.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

While waiting for a heater I wonder if you have a gooseneck type lamp you can put over? That might give a bit of heat?


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Actually it's not a good idea to heat with a lamp. Though it will provide some heat, you can't keep the light on all day and once it's turned off the temp will drop quickly. Too much fluctuation. I tried this for a while when a summer heatwave turned to a sudden cold snap while I was waiting for another heater to come in. 

For now they can wrap his bowl in a towel to keep what little heat there is. Just like when the power goes out. I think the bowl is too small to do the hot water bottle trick.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

A heater and a new tank are the main concerns right now, which you said you talked to your mom about (I'm just reiterating). Almost equally important is a thermometer. A glass one is $1 and some change at Walmart (at least my Walmart). Also, water conditioner. Prime and Stress Coat+ are good, but when I started out I used API Tap Water Conditioner (and still do). You can get a small bottle for cheap at Petco/Petsmart/etc. For a smaller, unfiltered tank though, I would argue that Prime is the better investment; however, I understand what it's like to be working with a small budget. 

It's really important to make your betta feel comfortable in his new home. Bettas like having lots of hidey holes and plants -- they don't do so well with big, open spaces. There's several threads on here where people post pictures of their betta tanks. You might want to check them out for some ideas. :3


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

If buying everything from the store (Petsmart, Petco, Walmart, etc) is too expensive for you, check out craigslist.  A lot of people sell tanks on there, and sometimes you find an entire set up.


----------



## Miza (Jan 9, 2015)

Little Zoom and Lady Iris said:


> I agree with the other members, I understand being on a tight budget, while trying to do what is best for your betta. It's a crying shame that pet shops sell them as "low cost", "low maintenance," pets.


I know, right?? It really sucks :/ Knowing how delicate bettas are, it kinda annoys me now how the lady said it'll be fine in a tiny bowl..Like seriously, not even some tips on cleaning, or potential diseases  They may be tough, but come on ;-;



myexplodingcat said:


> Water testing kits are expensive and not a must for beginners. What he needs right now is a little tank (even just a 1 or 2 gallon bowl, no smaller) and a heater and a little bottle of water conditioner. That will be enough to keep him alive.
> 
> The DIY thread in the Betta Accessories section can help you make decor on the cheap.


Okay, good. XD Honestly, the water parameters and all that was really starting to give me a headache, and stress me out at all the things I'd have to check, heh :'D Will consider that for later, when the time comes and I need a testing kit x3

Anyways, so tank and heater it is...And the conditioner and aquarium salt. 

Do I also need a dechlorinator though? Or...Is that basically the same thing as the water conditioner?

I'll try and keep an eye out for the thermometer and some decorations as well, once I get that bigger tank. Again, thanks a lot for helping out, guys


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Water conditioners/dechlorinator are basically the same thing. You don't really need the AQ salt, its good to have but not absolutely needed.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Remember, the smaller the tank, the more often it will need cleaning! Cleaning more often also uses up more water conditioner -- maybe you can convince your mom that he needs at least a 2 gallon tank. Our petco has packs of silk plants sold together, and one pack was enough to fill my 2.5 gallon tank with lots of hiding spots. My silly girl in there seems to mostly swim around the edge and stare at me, though 

I like to keep Aquarium salt around for treating illnesses. Sometimes, you can completely fix an illness with just the right amount of AQ salt without having to buy expensive medicines. 

If you do use Petco or Petsmart, make sure you get one of those discount card things. I find myself going back for stuff that wasn't 100% necessary when I have money saved up, and having the card helps. When our local pet store was open, I had a card with them, too.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Aquarium salt is the same as uniodized salt, often sold as pickling salt at the grocery store. It's considerably cheaper that way. The markup on things labeled "aquarium" is incredible, aquarium salt is a perfect example. If you look up the price of a 50 pound sack of cattle feed salt, which is the same thing, you'll see. Last time I looked Farm & Fleet had it for $6 per sack.


----------



## Miza (Jan 9, 2015)

Alright, well...Forget small tanks, I just got a 5.5 gallon tank, haha XD
I seriously thought it was a 2.5 g tank. It looks a lot smaller than I thought it would be  but after making so measurements it stuff...It does indeed seem to be a 5.5 g tank o: (Then again, I could be entirely wrong lol XD)
I also got a heater (a small one, that'll have to do for now, but apparently it does the job), the clhlorinator/conditioner, some gravel and a single live plant. It's still very empty, but I'm still aiming to buying decorations later on. I couldn't get a filter though. 
Also, forgot to point out...I live in another country, so I can find the different brands you guys are telling me :/ Really sucks, everything would've been a lot easier if I were still in the US >.< But oh well.

Since the tank is larger, we're using tap water instead. Already used a bit of the dechlorinator. The little guy's still in his little bowl while I leave the tank to heat up a while  And I know, I can't just dump him in or he'll get temperature shock. So I'll have to put him elsewhere and slowly dip a bit of the new water in whatever container I use, so he gets used to it.

Just one problem though o: Which kinda has me worried now.

The water looks very cloudy. Of course, most likely because of the gravel. Though it was washed very well before placed it inside.
Will the cloudiness settle, though? I hope so, I'm worry it might be bad for him to swim in that water o: Buuut I also read something about needing a filter and letting the aquarium cycle, which now has me worried that I won't be able to move him there for days .-. Or even at all until I get the filter. Aw dang it..XD


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

The cloudiness could be different things - including just the water releasing gas as it warms up. Could you post a picture?

The easiest way to adjust your fish is if you still have the plastic cup he came in, or something similar. Float that in the tank once it comes up to the right temperature. Then, slowly start adding water from the new tank into the cup over an hour or two.


----------



## Miza (Jan 9, 2015)

The camera kinda hates the lighting so..I'll have to figure that out. But I'll post one when I can

And yeah , I had something like that in mind actually o:

Well, after leaving everything for about an hour, at least the heater seems to be doing well. The thermometer seems to mark around 80 degrees, and it definitely feels far warmer than the bowl he's in right now. So that's good. Though, tiny bubbles have formed all over the heater and on the glass?  This is normal, right?

Also..the lady at the store recommended we get methylene blue as well (after I had asked her for a 'water conditioner', which she didn't give) to prevent diseases. For some reason she said to add a few drops along with the dechlorinator. Not sure if this was a good idea, as now, the whole tank's a slight blue...Too much can apparently be harmful  So I still won't put him there until I'm absolutely sure it's safe.
I feel like I should NOT trust this woman anymore XD I even told some of the stuff I'd Learn from researching around here, and she stared at me like i was crazy or something XD This other guy I talked with seemed a lot more helpful and smart on what he said.

Anyways, it seems to have cleared up now. Its hard to tell with the blue hue, though. If need be, I'll have to redo everything tomorrow. Waste of water if that's the case. #NoobAtBettaCaring XD Messes me up hearing different opinions and instructions from different places and people..Suddenly this seems a lot harder ;-;


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

The dechorinator would be the the water conditioner. I wouldn't use methylene blue as a standard add-in in the tank though. It can be useful in the treatment of some diseases when used specifically for that purpose. I can't imagine why you were given it for regular use though.

The bubbles on the heater and sides of the glass are normal - that's because you have tap water that's releasing it's dissolved gasses as it heats up. Those should go away in a day or so.


----------



## daniiihath (Jul 2, 2014)

Heater is definitely a necessity over the filter. BUT, without a filter you must be diligent about 100% water changes once a week. I have learned many lessons, and a betta with a heater is a happy betta!


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

No reason to add meth blue as a regular thing, but it is a good thing to have on hand. I'm not sure if it has an expiration date like many meds, I'll be back in the fishroom in a bit, waiting on the water heater, which I run out on a regular basis. I keep meth blue around for hatching angel spawns, I'll take a look at the label.

Congrats on the heater, swapping out a couple is on my to do list for tonight. It's a shame so many shops give such bootleg info, but you have to remember they're retailers, in the game to turn a profit. It isn't like that here.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Urgh yea, it's best not to listen to most pet stores. They often don't know much more than the average joe does. You did end up with some water conditioner, right? 

The meth blue will stain things in the tank, that's why its recommended to be done out of tank. Lol I have a half-blue suction cup from a similar med.


----------



## Miza (Jan 9, 2015)

Greenapp1es said:


> The dechorinator would be the the water conditioner. I wouldn't use methylene blue as a standard add-in in the tank though. It can be useful in the treatment of some diseases when used specifically for that purpose. I can't imagine why you were given it for regular use though.
> 
> The bubbles on the heater and sides of the glass are normal - that's because you have tap water that's releasing it's dissolved gasses as it heats up. Those should go away in a day or so.


It is? Gosh, I get so confused about these things. XD
And yeah, me neither..Epoecially since now, my lil guy's new home is basically painted blue XD Not that he would mind, probably..he IS the same color after all :'D
But anyways, I guess i WILL have to empty out the tank, wash everything and even rinse the gravel again just to be safe. Since it isn't quite safe for him to swim around in 5 gallons of medicine, huh?  I'll have to use the small bowl whenever he's sick..If somehow I can manage to maintain the warm temperature. That'll be a problem o:

And ah, good! Glad they're not a problem 
And here's a picture. The camera kinda makes things look brighter..The water's actually darker in person. Apologies for the crumbling wall situation in the background. This place is in terrible conditions, and the owners don't seem to care 








(bubbles aren't that visible either)
Again, just starting out simple with that single plant. Am hoping to buy decorations soon and give him a few hiding spots. I do hope the cloudiness is just the gravel, and that it'll clear up soon.



Tress said:


> Urgh yea, it's best not to listen to most pet stores. They often don't know much more than the average joe does. You did end up with some water conditioner, right?
> 
> The meth blue will stain things in the tank, that's why its recommended to be done out of tank. Lol I have a half-blue suction cup from a similar med.


I noticed .-. But how in the hey is she taking good care of a pretty betta of her own in a small bowl as well?? I don't get it XD 
Well, I got the dechlorinator o: Since I'll be using tap water now. I hope that's enough?

Yup I realized..Now I'll have to wash everything XD 

And lol, so I was just talking with the lil dude, apologizing for not putting him in his new home yet, and he just yawns...all like "Yeah yeah just shaddup and get me outta here already" XD So cute :'D But I really feel bad for him ;-; Definitely a big difference with the warmer water.

Speaking of warm...
What's the highest temperature a betta should be in? I can see boiling water from the tank n-
Lol just kidding. but in all seriousness, it's at around 84 degrees now o: Which is surprising, since its a mini heater, and I even thought the tank would be too large to be warmed up by it (And yes, I set the thermometer on the other side)


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

....84 degrees is getting a little on the warm side. Recommended is 78-82. 

Watch the temperature for a few more hours before you put the guy in. You don't want it to spike and boil your guy. If it gets too high, return the heater for another one, it may be defective.


----------



## Miza (Jan 9, 2015)

I figured.

Disconnected it for now. Am gonna let the water cool down before connecting it again. If it gets that high again..Well, guess I might have more problems to deal with XD


----------



## Miza (Jan 9, 2015)

Well, he's in the new tank now 

I really think the thermometer just doesn't work. Kept saying the temperature was rising, even though the water felt no different than before (And even cooler than how warm it had got yesterday). So that'll also have to be replaced..

Lil guy seems so happy, he seems to have forgotten me even  I just hope no more problems come.. >.< I'll keep checking how warm the water is anyway, though.

What else should I consider buying next, though? o: Might have to wait until the end of the week, however.

Also, how often should I clean it? Still no filter, it's 5.5 gallons


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Definitely keep checking the temperature. Also, be aware that your hands may not notice a couple degrees, but your fish certainly will. It is very possible that the thermometer was indeed broken - but please get a replacement ASAP.

I would do the filter next, because it would mean you could cycle the tank. Cycling the tank is important because it stabilizes the tank conditions long term, and makes for less water changes long term. 

Otherwise: 
*Water Test Kit - not necessary immediately, but you will want it if you ever *DO* cycle your tank.
*Seachem Prime! Awesome water conditioner if you don't have it already

Otherwise, some little things:
Turkey baster - best tool EVER for small tanks. Makes sucking gunk off gravel and partial water changes SOOOOO much easier.
More decorations and hides - silk plants and tank decorations. No need to be fancy, can even get unpainted terra cotta pots from the dollar store

As for water changes:
5-9gal without a filter
Once weekly 50% with vacuum-with 90-100% monthly
5-9gal with a filter
Weekly 50% with vacuum
Filter media needs a swish/rinse in old tank water a couple of times a month.


----------



## Miza (Jan 9, 2015)

Yup, it was actually showing above 90 earlier, even though the water felt exactly the same as when it said it was in the lower 80s 
Though I did feel the water get a little warm so I unplugged the heater for a bit...I'm not sure if I should leave it on all night. What's worse, cold or warmer water in this case? Not sure, don't want him to get cooked up on accident 

I really find the whole cycling deal very confusing XD But I'll get to it. Hopefully I'll consider doing it once I have everything I don't, just to be sure there aren't any issues.

I've seen some sort of vacuum thing before that's basically to suck water out and apparently to clean gravel from the "gunk" (lol) as well. Does that also help? o: I've seen it already, but wasn't sure what it was until I saw a video earlier.
And yes, decorations are a big must.

And for the water Changes...a Well, it seems like I need the vacuum in either case to make things easier and more efficient... o: I'll see if I can get it too by the end of the week. Good thing it's only once a week, though.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

The potentially confusing part of cycling is the science behind it. How to actually *cycle* the tank is very easy. It goes as follows:

Step 1. Test daily.
Step 2. EITHER do a 25% water change when you see Ammonia or NitrItes at .25ppm OR do a 50% water change when you see Ammonia or NitrItes at .5ppm
Step 3: Eventually you will see little to no ammonia and nitrites and you will see NitrAtes. Keep NitrAtes below 20ppm. These take longer to build up.

As for the temperature - the most important thing is to keep the temperature stable. I'd suggest getting another thermometer ASAP.

Edit: Also - a tank vacuum is really nice, but you can get a turkey baster at the dollar store and it works well for a small tank. For a larger tank - a gravel vac would be much more efficient.


----------



## Miza (Jan 9, 2015)

Huh, yeah doesn't sound too hard o: Guess the hard part though, is still getting everything else I need. But I'll consider it once I've got everything ^^

Yeah, Hopefully tomorrow I'll go get one. I guess I'll leave it unplugged. Don't want to take the risk of it getting _too _hot o: And I don't think it can get any colder than the bowl he was in. I hate having to do this (especially since I'm considered about the constant temperature fluctuations) but well..I need that thermometer first to be sure I can trust that heater.

And alright, I'll see  I'll get the vacuum, but if I do find the TB, I can get it too ^^


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

If you unplug the heater, wrap the tank in a towel. That should insulate it and help it keep the heat it has until you can get a thermometer for it.


----------



## Miza (Jan 9, 2015)

Alright then ^^

It's a good thing that it's not that cold here then  I unplugged it about a while ago, and it still feels about as warm ^^ So it's not going down as fast as I thought it would.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

I think it's more likely that your problem is the heater. I stick my hands in my tanks throughout the day and though they always read 79~ they feel different almost everytime. What kind of thermometer is it? the floating glass kind?


----------



## Miza (Jan 9, 2015)

Probably o: I need a working thermometer to see how the heater does.

Nope, it's a strip that you stick onto the glass. it was the only one they had at the time, so I just went with it  I'll be going to get a new one a little later, though.
While I'm at it, should I ask for aquarium salt? I'm not sure how necessary it is right now but o:


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh, the stick on strips are rather inaccurate. If you do get a glass one just check it now and then for any condensation. They can get hairline cracks if they get bumped and the metal weights will rust. Rust + Fish = big no no. It doesn't happen often, but its just something to look out for. You could get a digital one from ebay, but that will cost more/take a while to get to you and I don't know which ones are good.

Hope I didn't confuse you there >.<


----------



## Miza (Jan 9, 2015)

Huh o: Alright then, thanks for telling 
I might just get the glass one, though. I need to be sure it's safe to leave the heater on XD I go back to school tomorrow, so he'll be alone most of the day o: I'd gone yesterday to another store just to ask a few questions, and I saw it there. I wasn't carrying that much money and just bought a bottle for treating some diseases (And fin rot, supposedly o: I'm not sure. The tips of his fins seem to be a really faint red. It's been like that since I got him, but I haven't noticed them rotting yet. So just to be safe).


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

What meds did you get? The best cure for fin rot is warm clean water and more water changes. The red might be just colouration. Can you post a picture?


----------



## Miza (Jan 9, 2015)

Well reading the bottle, it just seems to be methylene blue with some other ingredients..huh. I dunno. I already have a bottle of methylene blue, so iol ask if it's just the exact same thing. She didn't clarify this to me, she just basically said it was to treat certain deseases. Gosh, it seems like people at stores only have basic knowledge, and only sell things because they're told too XD
As for what med it is, well, I live in another country, so they're different brands here :/ Which only makes things harder, since people have given me brands in the US before, that don't even exist here DX

It's pretty dark, and I don't have a lamp to take a clear picture o: I hope it IS just coloration then


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

What country? We might be able to look up things and let you know your options


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Besides country, who makes the med, and what's the name of it? Most times the ingredients can be looked up, Jungle Fungus Fizzies or some trendy name doesn't give us much to go by, but when you look up what they contain you know what it is, and can often find alternative products.

Yes, folks at stores often do have the most basic of knowledge. They're retailers, out there to sell a product & turn a profit. It's in many ways like asking the kid working the counter at McDonalds for nutritional advice.


----------



## Miza (Jan 9, 2015)

Mexico o: The med's called "FAM", made by a brand called biomaa.
I was surprised that the bottle itself was in both English and Spanish o: Had hopes that maybe it was an English brand as well, but their website only seems to be in Spanish from the looks of it.

Haha, so true, nice way to put it XD
So I went back to the store earlier and asked if it was just blue methylene and she kept insisting that it wasn't o: That it had other ingredients too to treat fish that were already sick, while methylene blue alone was just a preventative. I wanted a refund but..ah well XD Maybe she's right, though o:
And I case you were wondering, the ingredients are (per ml):
HCI Methylene Blue 3.7 mg
Formaldehyde 1.8 mg
Malachite Green Oxalate 3.7 mg
Excipient a.s.f 

Also, got a new thermometer now. It's a glass one that sticks onto the side with a suction cup. It conveniently has a green area marking the safe zone for the temperature  For some reason he just loves to swim between it and the glass, and almost got himself stuck earlier XD

And yeah, indeed it seems that the water gets heated a little too much. I had it peaking at 84 degrees not too long ago (While the other thermometer was saying it was at around 86-88  ). So I unplugged it now. Luckily it's cooling down very slowly, no harm done for the lil guy (though I'm still worried of those temperature fluctuations). Although he still seems to be happy as ever. Hes still swimming all over the place, so that's a good sign 
I'll have to stick with that heater for a while and see if I can get it replaced with an adjustable one. I'll have to keep checking the thermometer and make sure the temperature's at least in the safe zone o:


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

If you just bought the heater, I'd return it for one of the same model. This one may be defective.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Typical formagreen med, not something I'd use as a regular water additive, that's for sure. It's good for external protizoans, common ich med.

I agree with the heater return, but I'd trade it for a different model. Sometimes companies can have a bad run of a product, heaters are no exception.


----------



## Miza (Jan 9, 2015)

I see o: 

And yeah, I think I'm definitely getting a different model instead, preferably an adjustable heater. I don't trust leaving it on  But otherwise, leaving it off..It doesn't get as cold as I though o: The thermometer marks at around 74-76 degrees. Not in the recommended range of course, but not too low either.
Either way, I'll try and get that adjustable heater as well.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

Were you able to get a heater?


----------



## Miza (Jan 9, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply! School's keeping me busy.

But anyways, nope not yet o: But I will soon. I've still got enough time to return it. So far he's still doing pretty good ^^


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm a little late coming into this thread, but especially since you don't have an ammonia test kit, I'd recommend doing at least one 50% water change and one 100% change weekly. I have a 5 gallon hospital tank that was uncycled at one point and I would start getting ammonia readings by the end of the week even using this schedule (so I bumped mine up to 2 50% changes and 1 100% change every week). I also kept the tank bare-bottom so I could siphon out waste daily and fed only what the betta would eat without making a mess in the water column. Given my experience with uncycled tanks, I just don't think that a once weekly 50% water change will be sufficient, even with a 100% change per month, and water quality is the most important aspect of fishkeeping


----------



## Miza (Jan 9, 2015)

Extremely sorry for the super late reply! Been caught up with school and well...Life in general.

Little Sky's still doing good and looking healthy! Even though his home is still ugly and boring as heck XD Am still saving up for a filter and other decorations.

I've actually taught him how to jump by now. Yet...He's still afraid of my finger  Even though he's bitten me many times already, haha. He always backs off whenever i touch the glass. He doesnt trust me  

Wasn't able to change the adjustable heater after the first time i went. They'd run out, but i was told i could go the next week. But checking the temperature as the week had gone by...The water really didnt seem to go any lower than 76-78 o: Only twice did i have to plug it in for a while because it had rained that day, and had gotten really cold. I keep a close eye on it though, since i dont want to accidentally cook him. I even set an alarm. So i'm saving up for the filter first.

I've had trouble keeping up with the water changes, again, because of school and life. But im doing what i can. Really need that filter >.<

Anyways, i've got a question though o:
For a while now (Actually, probably since i got him) I've noticed that the scales around his neck are kinda white o: Quite similar to the photo in this topic, actually (as a matter of fact, this person's betta looks almost exactly like mine XD ) http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=469721
He's not acting strange or anything. But there didnt seem to be an answer on that thread o: Temperature's fine according to the thermometer, so it can't be that. What is it?

And since i'll probably be asked to fill out the form....


Housing 
What size is your tank? 5.5 gallons
What temperature is your tank? 78 degrees
Does your tank have a filter? Nope
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? Nope (still need to research on these before buying one) 
Is your tank heated? Yes, but only when the temperature drops.
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Food pallets! He apparently loves them XD
How often do you feed your betta fish? Twice a day, 3 in the morning, 3 at night (Though some days i feed him only 3 or 4 a day)

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? I try to do so once a week, but again, i've been a little inconsistent with this because of school and life
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? About 50-100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Dechlorinator, hoping to buy a water conditioner too (more benefits)

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? Nope, can't find a testing kit anywhere, and they're too expensive online (I live in Mexico, I found the API testing kit online but it's quite expensive )

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Scales seem white under his neck. No bloating, everything else seems fine (Can't post a picture due to poor lighting)
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? He stills acts normal! Nothing different. 
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Weeks ago, since i first got him actually, but couldn't find anything on that so i decided to ask
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Nope
Does your fish have any history of being ill? Nope
How old is your fish (approximately)? Not sure, really o: But he's probably an adult by now?

I should probably start a new topic but eh...Might as well post this here along with my message above. But if need be, i'll start a new one.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

I can't help you with the white around the gills - my boy is pale around this part of his body but it's just his colouring, but I can make some suggestions for cheap/free decorations... 

Coffee mugs! Provided they are glazed so any paint won't come off in the tank, then coffee mugs make great little caves for your betta to hide in. Plus you get endless options for patterns and colours. Or you can use coloured glassware. I've even seen people use lego to make decorations for their tank! You can easily test if something is aquarium safe by leaving it in some old tank water for a few weeks. If there's no discoloration you are good to go!

Also, if your plant is a stem plant then you can take cuttings and grow them into more plants to fill the tank. Simply snip a bit off and bury it in the substrate. If the plant is getting enough nutrients then it should start to grow roots in no time at all.

Best of luck


----------

